# `·.,¸¸,.·´¯ Draw your Mini-Mayor ¯`·.,¸¸,.·´  Feel free to comment ´·.,¸¸,.·`¯



## Witch (May 1, 2015)

*Will you let me draw your Mini-Mayor?*















*Greet the camera please! * 





Hello, i looking by draw your Mini-Mayor.
*Form

your references:
if you want you can indicate your preferred neighbor. I'm not sure if I'll use it but I'd appreciate to put it.
*
 Also, you can indicate whether you want some kind of complement in his hand (ice cream, balloons ...)
how would you like to see your mayor?: normal / winking / greeting / greeting&winking (choose an option)



*Feel free to comment on this topic*

*♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ *

*??”˜`”??? Slots is closed??”˜?”??? *
1. ...
2. ...
3. ...


*??”˜`”??? Waiting list is closed ??”˜?”??? *
1. ...




*Winking * 









*Now, winking and greeting * 








​


----------



## buuunii (May 1, 2015)

Choose me?


----------



## LeilaChan (May 1, 2015)

Would you consider my mayor? My reference is below, thanks!


----------



## Keitara (May 1, 2015)

Ooooh your art looks cute!
Please consider my oc's


Spoiler: refs














thank you!


----------



## Witch (May 1, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Choose me?





LeilaChan said:


> Would you consider my mayor? My reference is below, thanks!
> View attachment 92116





Keitara said:


> Ooooh your art looks cute!
> Please consider my oc's
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your references c:
Really I do not know if it can be considered "art" , I'm just practicing, but thank you to let me try


----------



## Mr. Marowak (May 1, 2015)

How about my mayor, please? (Ref) Thanks!

This is most definitely art. And adorable art to boot!


----------



## Keitara (May 1, 2015)

OF COURSE it's art! It looks really cute! I command you to be more confident in yourself! c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2015)

But, I don't have a ref. Can I still get a request?

EDIT: Wait. Yeah I do.



Spoiler: Ref











Can I still get mine done?


----------



## Witch (May 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> OF COURSE it's art! It looks really cute! I command you to be more confident in yourself! c:



Thanks 


By *Buuunii*, hoping that you enjoy c:









- - - Post Merge - - -



Mr. Marowak said:


> How about my mayor, please? (Ref) Thanks!
> 
> This is most definitely art. And adorable art to boot!



Add you now c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> But, I don't have a ref. Can I still get a request?
> 
> EDIT: Wait. Yeah I do.
> 
> ...



I'll remember but do not promise anything until I have done that pending


----------



## Witch (May 2, 2015)

For *LeilaChan* c:


----------



## Witch (May 3, 2015)

For *Keitara* c:


----------



## Keitara (May 3, 2015)

Witch said:


> For *Keitara* c:



Ohhhh it's so cute!! Thank you very much c;


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (May 3, 2015)

Please, Please, Please!


----------



## buuunii (May 3, 2015)

Thank you! Looks lovely!


----------



## Witch (May 3, 2015)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> View attachment 92271
> 
> Please, Please, Please!




I'm excited about the idea of drawing a sausage in someone's head


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (May 3, 2015)

Witch said:


> I'm excited about the idea of drawing a sausage in someone's head



Thank you!


----------



## Witch (May 3, 2015)

For *Mr. Marowak* c:


----------



## momiji345 (May 3, 2015)

Here a picture of banaza He loves banana and has a banana splat hat


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (May 3, 2015)

I would like my Mayor drawn if you have the time, they are just so adorable





- - - Post Merge - - -

She is based on Yakko-Chan


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

Spoiler







Could you consider mine please?


----------



## cheezyfries (May 3, 2015)

[x] maybe my mayor? thank you


----------



## Witch (May 4, 2015)

Update list, thanks to all c:


----------



## SharJoY (May 4, 2015)

They are adorable!


----------



## Witch (May 4, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> They are adorable!



Thanks you 

For *Paperboy012305* c:


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

These are so stinkin' cute!  I hope you open up slots again.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 4, 2015)

Witch said:


> Thanks you
> 
> For *Paperboy012305* c:


That's nice, thx!


----------



## Witch (May 4, 2015)

For *PrayingMantis* c:


----------



## The Pennifer (May 4, 2015)

Witch said:


> For *PrayingMantis* c:


HotDog!! This is awesome!! Great job!!!


----------



## momiji345 (May 5, 2015)

Sorry my ref not good  ,But for know this is the close thing of a full body i can show you /what he is wearing ( on his t-shirt is says  i love banana and he wears banana split and glass like the ref here below


----------



## Witch (May 6, 2015)

Thanks by your comments c:

For *momiji345* 









With your mayor, I tried, what I have called "greet the camera please!" c: I hope you like 



Spoiler


----------



## Witch (May 6, 2015)

For* CuddleThePumpkin* c:









Winking?


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (May 6, 2015)

I love it so much  if it is ok I will add it to my new signature in a few days :3
I will be sure to put credit to you for everyone to see, it's so awesome thank you again


----------



## Witch (May 6, 2015)

CuddleThePumpkin said:


> I love it so much  if it is ok I will add it to my new signature in a few days :3
> I will be sure to put credit to you for everyone to see, it's so awesome thank you again



Of course, no problem, i?m glad you like


----------



## SharJoY (May 6, 2015)

I hope you open slots soon.


----------



## Witch (May 6, 2015)

Soon c:

For *00ToxicLove00* c: 









And now, greeting and winking c:







I hope you like c:


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 6, 2015)

It's amazing I love it thank you so much


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 6, 2015)

May I just say, your art is amazing!


----------



## DaCoSim (May 6, 2015)

These are really cute, Witch! Great job!!!


----------



## Skyfall (May 7, 2015)

These are super cute, great job!


----------



## Witch (May 7, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> It's amazing I love it thank you so much





BluePikachu47 said:


> May I just say, your art is amazing!





DaCoSim said:


> These are really cute, Witch! Great job!!!





Skyfall said:


> These are super cute, great job!



Thanks for your comments guys


----------



## Witch (May 7, 2015)

For *cheezyfries:*


















I open 2 slots c:


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 7, 2015)

Whoops~ No form. XD Here are my references! 




Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!



If you do choose to do mine, blinking would be cool! They're so cuteee!!! ^-^ Thanks~


----------



## Witch (May 7, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Whoops~ No form. XD Here are my references!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put a little form in the first post c: and i add you to slot one, thanks for your words c:


----------



## The Pennifer (May 7, 2015)

♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ I would love you to draw Mayor LuluBelle of HotDoggy ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥
FORM:
*your references:* 


Spoiler



She wears the Black Velvet Dress, Red bun wig, Red glasses and Lace Up Boots   LOL






i*f you want you can indicate your preferred neighbor. I'm not sure if I'll use it but I'd appreciate to put it - How about * *Holding a Hot Dog?*
*how would you like to see your mayor?*: normal / winking / greeting / *greeting&winking* (choose an option)


----------



## SharJoY (May 7, 2015)

I think I see a slot open, if so, I would like one.  If I misread that, my apologies






- - - Post Merge - - -

Opps, sorry it is so big.  Needs to see if I can make that smaller


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 7, 2015)

If youre still doing this, could you concider doing mine? :3 your art is so cute! Ref in sig


----------



## cheezyfries (May 7, 2015)

Witch said:


> For *cheezyfries:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love it, thank you so much!! the butterfly and blinking are great addition, can't wait for you to make a shop


----------



## Witch (May 7, 2015)

For *ReXyx3*:














c:

Update slots, thanks to all c:


----------



## The Pennifer (May 7, 2015)

Awwww ... these are all absolutely adorable! Your are SO talented!!


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 7, 2015)

Witch said:


> For *ReXyx3*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohmygosh she so cute!! Thank you so muchhh! ^-^


----------



## SharJoY (May 8, 2015)

I am so excited to see my name on the list.  Thank you!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 8, 2015)

Yay! WooHoo! Me Too!!


----------



## Witch (May 8, 2015)

For *The Pennifer*, i hope you like c: (the girl with hot dog xd)


----------



## The Pennifer (May 8, 2015)

Witch said:


> For *The Pennifer*, i hope you like c: (the girl with hot dog xd)



Oh this is simply wonderful!!!! Thank you soooo much!!


----------



## Witch (May 8, 2015)

I?m glad you like, thanks you c:


----------



## Witch (May 8, 2015)

For *Mysticoma* c:


----------



## SharJoY (May 8, 2015)

I do, I do!  Thank you so much.


----------



## Witch (May 9, 2015)

For MayorMae c: with your babe


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 9, 2015)

Witch said:


> For MayorMae c: with your babe



awwwwwww I squealed omg its so cuteeeee and Staticccc thank you so much its adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------

